# Your ring entrance music



## IcemanSK

If you were/are a fighter, what would your ring entrance music be? What are the top 10 ring entrance songs in your opinion?

This could be fun!


----------



## Bill Mattocks

IcemanSK said:


> If you were/are a fighter, what would your ring entrance music be? What are the top 10 ring entrance songs in your opinion?



Pat Travers Band "Boom Boom (Out Go the Lights)"
LL Cool J "Mama Said Knock You Out"
Three Days Grace "Riot"
Pantera "Walk"
Beastie Boys "Sabotage"
Rammstein "Du Hast"
The Crystal Method "Name of the Game"
Limp Bizkit "Break Stuff"
System of a Down "Toxicity"
Slipnot "Wait and Bleed"
Dropkick Murphys "Warriors Code"

Well...that's eleven.  Sorry.


----------



## jarrod

jf


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Wu Tang Clan "Bring da Ruckus"
Arctic Monkeys "Balaclava"


----------



## myusername

It would have to be something that stood apart from the usual loud rappy, hip hoppy stuff that is the norm.

First things that spring to mind would be
*
The Ghost of Stephen Foster* by The Squirrel Nut Zippers! This song has a fantastic build up and tremendous fiddle work!


----------



## elder999

_Hair of the Dog_, by Nazareth.....

....heck, it's old, I'm pretty old, why not?:lol:

[yt]jEG0-3xlAkg[/yt]


----------



## crushing




----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

1.Clarissa explains it all intro: 



 
2.Motte Sailor Fuku! Red Alice remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7rnwcRVjlk&feature=related

3. Weird Al like a surgeon: 



 
4.Free Gay and Happy: 



 
5.Blowfly to fat to fu** 



 
6. 2 live crew me so horny: 



 
7. Rectal exam: 



 
8.Disney's Gummi bears: 



 
9. George Michael I want your sex: 



 
10.Bonnie Tyler total eclipise:


----------



## Omar B

Death - Scavenger Of Human Sorrow


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I am all about the Psychological:

Neil Diamond and Barbra Streisand you don't bring me flowers: 



 
R Kelly Bump and Grind: 



 
Boys2men I will make love to you: 



 
Vince slapchop my nuts: 



 
Right said Fred I'm to sexy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHNQO8xTerY&feature=related

Ginuwine when we make love: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIrO...9622DDB1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=37

George Michael father figure:


----------



## crushing

Now to be serious, the ultimate, rockingist, in your face, show of force and power entrance music:


----------



## Omar B

Kreator - Enemy Of God


----------



## Bill Mattocks

The Streets: Geezers Need Excitement


----------



## celtic_crippler

Overused, but for a good reason...Pantera's "Walk" 



 
Cypress Hill "How I Could Just Kill a Man" 



 
N.W.A. "Natural Born Killa'" WARNING Explicit Lyrics 



 
Rage Against the Machine "Down Rodeo" 



 
Dope "Die MF Die" WARNING Explicit Lyrics 



 
Machine Head "The Blood, The Sweat, The Tears" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwXwB9cY9Zo&feature=related

P.O.D. "Boom" 



 
Metallica "Creeping Death" 



 
Coal Chamber "Loco" 



 
Ramones "Beat on the Brat"


----------



## Jenna

You only get like 30 seconds and that is if you walk slow so you need it cued up right too hahah.

Right now, Iggy Pop - Lust For Life would make a great walkdown song

Alec Empire - Path of Destruction
Dragula - White Zombie/Rob Zombie
The Cure - Shiver and Shake
Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff
Crystal Method - Name of the Game
Wu Tang Clan - Bring Da Ruckus (no children in the audience right?)
Flogging Molly - Seven Deadly Sins
POD - Boom
Killing Joke - You'll Never Get to Me
Prodigy - Diesel Power
GnR - Welcome To the Jungle
The Music - Freedom Fighters
Marilyn Manson - Kaboom Kaboom
Nine Inch Nails - Wish

IOf I was feeling plenty good then, Propellerheads - Spybreak, hahaha though I do not think I am that good!

I am just rhyming off my jump-rope playlist hahaha


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Sir Mix-a-Lot: Testarossa (I'm your)


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Nine-Inch-Nails: Head Like A Hole


----------



## celtic_crippler

I would soooo come out to this:


----------



## Kitty

_For western boxing i use - _

_Plup fiction - entrance song the one that starts with uman screaming  I am gonna kill every last Mother *****ing one of you. Then some amazing 70s beats!) Never fails to get a smile!  I have evn seensome people start dancing  and do the V  over their eyes! _


----------



## Carol

There can be no other.....   


[yt]zFgpAxom-eg[/yt]


Well OK maybe the Murphys as a runner up  

[yt]ALH9afb4r2s[/yt]


----------



## Frostbite

Piero Umiliani--Mah Na Mah Na 




Raffi--Banana Phone 




I want something that's going to be annoying and get stuck in peoples' heads so they remember me.


----------



## IcemanSK

Here we go: 



 
I saw a guy at a fight who's ring name was "Cuddley George" (even written on his pink trunks!) He smiled the whole entrance time. Really messed with his opponents head. Cuddley George kicked like a mule & KO'ed his opponent in the 2nd.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Dethklok--"Castratikron" ( 



 )


Dethklok--"Crush My Battle Opponent's Balls" ( 



 )

Megadeth--"Angry Again( Nice "slow burn" piece for a medium paced walk down) ( 



 )

Rammstein--"Feuer Frei" ( 



 )

Just to throw a weird, off-genre one in there--Paul Oakenfold--"Ready, Steady, Go" ( 



 )


----------



## jarrod

another likely candidate:

amon amarth: gods of war






jf


----------



## mook jong man

I'm afraid I'd have to go with some good old Oz rock.

Rose Tattoo




 
Acca / Dacca


----------



## Omar B

Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTpQOZcNASw


----------



## Ronin74

Sorry, couldn't choose just one.

Beatnuts: _*Watch Out Now*_ or *Off The Books*
M.O.P. : _*Ante Up Remix with Busta Rhymes, Teflon & Remy Martin*_
Saliva: _*Ladies & Gentlemen*_
Velvet Revolver: _*Slither*_


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Drowning Pool--"Step Up" ( with a very nice lead-in from "300" that I think works rather nicely)


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Dethklok--"Face Fisted"

( you want the lyrics I'll PM ya, they're tough to understand but funny as hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxfDy28zHM0&feature=related)


----------



## Skpotamus

When I was still fighting I used a lot of Disturbed.  
Voices was my favorite.  





Metallica Frantic (with a nice ramon dekker highlight video)   




Both the first two got the crowd hyped up for the fight, not to mention me.  

Others I might use today:  

Sevendust praise  




Drowning pool, step up  (someone else already posted)

Dropkick Murphy's  Shipping to boston  




Mostly though, the promoters chose the music for entrance when I was fighting  :soapbox:


----------



## Harald

I actually walked out to a lot of different songs as an amateur fighter fighting in hotels etc, but most of them were not chosen by me. I would have loved to walk out to Spice Girls' Wannabe once - just to mess with the head of my opponent a little.


----------



## Omar B

Death - Scavenger Of Human Sorrow


----------



## sfs982000

Metallica - "The Thing that Should Not Be" or
SlipKnot - "Psycho Social"


----------



## CoryKS

Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up


----------



## Haakon

Wow, I haven't even heard of probably 95% of the bands listed so far, making me feel old! In that vein I'd go old school:

Rush - Tom Sawyer 



Led Zepplin - Immigrant Song


----------



## tellner

How about "When He Hit Me It Felt Like a Kiss" or some Village People. Start messing with his head from the beginning


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

PRODIGY'S THUNDER:





 
Love it!

Joe hayde- unbeaten(calzaghe's latest)





 
starts at 1 minute, 6 seconds, enjoy!!!!


----------



## kungfu penguin

the theme from Barney the dinosaur

seriously  boondocks by little big town


----------



## Harald

tellner said:


> How about "When He Hit Me It Felt Like a Kiss" or some Village People. Start messing with his head from the beginning



Perfect.


----------



## K831

I always thought something like Elton John's "Tiny Dancer", or maybe Air Supply's "Lost in Love" would be hilarious. No one ever let me do it though.


----------



## Bruno@MT

The ultimate ring entrance music is of course this:

[yt]B_XOVh-cDtk[/yt]

Mark 'The Undertaker' Calaway of course has the physical build to pull this off, at 6'10" and 300 lbs.
Granted, I know the match is scripted, but if it were an MMA match and a guy like that enters the ring on that music, in those clothes... I think he'd have a mental head start.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Johnny Cash did a song called, When The Man Comes Around. Its most awesome. You know you in trouble when you hear that song playing behind me.
Sean


----------



## Em MacIntosh

0. 5 on it (instrumental) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SO3JDtJyz0
1. Bishop's March: 



2. Lepper Messiah - Metallica
3. Blood of Heroes - Megadeth
4. King of Swing - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
5. Get Wild (Instrumental): 



6. Nightrain - G'n R
7. Lotion - Greenskeepers
8. Skinned - Blind Melon 



9. Outta Control (Instrumental) -


----------



## Namii

I like the Boondocks song, but I need music that pumps me up.
Any thing from:
Rammstein, 
Metallica, 
Iron Maiden, 
Manowar, 
Doro, 
Disturbed,
Five Finger Death Punch, 
Hammerfall, 
Alestorm <--- to really mess with people, Pirates Arrrrr! , 
Sabaton, 
Killswitch Engage, 
Drowning Pool.....
it could be a long list. Ill stop now.


----------



## Touch Of Death

*Tubular Bells*:barf:


----------



## Indagator

I only ever entered to music once, and it was "Strength Beyond Strength" by Pantera.

Personally I preferred to enter to silence (one fight they asked me to hand in my music and I said I didn't have any, they said they'd put something random on and I had to argue for a bit just to get them to play no music!) as I found that for me this resulted in me being a lot more calm and focused. For me I found I derived a higher level of enjoyment out of those bouts as well, funny that.

A couple of guys I fought looked a bit unsettled at me casually strolling out with no music and a deadpan look on my face too lol, so it can sometimes help with the psychological factor as well.

These are just my experiences, though.


----------



## tenzen

Tech n9ne- the beast

Big scoob-don't get stomped

Tech n9ne ft. Krizz kaliko- 2 piece

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=KaY7dw7-g70

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=VJw5ztH2gw8


----------



## Flea

Flight of the Conchords - Ladies of the World.  They get bonus points for the sexy video too.  Whoo!


----------



## Kurai

Duck and Run - 3 Doors Down
Ichirin No Hana - High and Mighty Color
Another Day Comes - Pay Money To My Pain


----------



## Lee Mainprize

I used to day dream about this all the time in my youth!

It changed every month....not "mamma said knockout you out" everybody's grabbed that one!

Some Old School Gangster rap from Ghetto Boys!


----------

